# Shops in Japan



## donhoang14 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey everyone. I just landed in Japan yesterday and my plan all along was to head to Seki for the cutlery festival for all my knife curiosities. 

But now that I've arrived, I've decided to be more open minded about it and check out other places. I went to the famous shop, Kamata in Tokyo already. Was wondering where else you guys would recommend? 

My other stops will be in Nagoya, Kyoto, Kobe, Osaka, Nara, Okayama and finally Hiroshima.


----------



## Sazeus (Oct 4, 2018)

In Osaka I liked Ichimonji Chuki (super cheap shapton stones) and Tower Knives.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 4, 2018)

Use your Google-fu for more details...

Tokyo:

TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF
Knife shops around Tsukiji Fish Market
Kappabashi district
Kiya shop in Tokyo Midtown because it's a pretty and pricey shop and Tokyo Midtown is a cool place.
Kyoto:

Shigeharu Knife shop on Horikawa Dori, 500 meters south of Nijo Castle. 20+ generation blacksmith doing his thing!
Aritsugu Knife shop in Nishiki Market. Touristy but they speak English and you'll likely visit Nishiki anyway
Hayakawa Hamonoten is another knife shop about 500m from Nishiki Market
Osaka

Tower Knives: owned by a Canadian....check out youtube for a look at his shop.
Sennichimae Doguyasuji is the Kitchenware street with a couple of large knife shops that speak English and sell Sakai made knives. It's near Dotonbori, which you should also see.
You can day trip to Sakai and see the knife museum and some showrooms, but I've never bothered. If you have a Japan Rail Pass it's easy!
The fish market in Kanazawa is awesome...lot's of stalls and small restaurants to eat at and you must do Keiten sushi.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 5, 2018)

TF. Should be obligatory if you've ever considered buying one of his knives. Will avoid risk of disappointment and you will have some local sale-only examples to consider.


----------



## donhoang14 (Oct 5, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> TF. Should be obligatory if you've ever considered buying one of his knives. Will avoid risk of disappointment and you will have some local sale-only examples to consider.



So I just did a google search for TF knives in Tokyo and it came up with nothing. Who is this TF you two speak so highly of??


----------



## bkultra (Oct 5, 2018)

Teruyasu Fujiwara

https://www.teruyasu.net/products/detail_6.html


----------



## Stnakamu (Aug 28, 2019)

Sazeus said:


> In Osaka I liked Ichimonji Chuki (super cheap shapton stones) and Tower Knives.


I went to ichimonji too I like the customer service there.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2019)

Teruyasu Fujiwara (make an appointment via Email in advance!)

And Morihei in Tokyo for Jnats


----------



## Stnakamu (Aug 28, 2019)

Iggy said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara (make an appointment via Email in advance!)
> 
> And Morihei in Tokyo for Jnats


Is Teruyasu Fujiwara in Tokyo? Trying to go there in fall?


----------



## parbaked (Aug 28, 2019)

Stnakamu said:


> Is Teruyasu Fujiwara in Tokyo? Trying to go there in fall?



TF has a shop in Meguro-ku Tokyo, 10 minute walk from Nishikoyama station (Tokyo Meguro Line).
It's in a residential neighborhood and a bit hard to find so make sure you have a map, GPS or good directions from the shop.
Shop is open every day except Sunday and holidays from 10:00am to 6:00pm.
You don't need to call ahead, unless you want to check to see if TF himself will be in the shop.

I also recommend checking out the Kiya Cutlery shop in the Tokyo Midtown complex, if you're out and about in Roppongi.
It is beautifully merchandised, and there are two museums and some really good shops and restaurants in development.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 28, 2019)

Iggy said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara (make an appointment via Email in advance!)


Shop is open everyday except Sunday and holidays from 10:00 - 6:00.
There is no need for an appointment, but you can call and see what days TF will be in the shop if you want to meet him.


----------



## Stnakamu (Aug 28, 2019)

parbaked said:


> TF has a shop in Meguro-ku Tokyo, 10 minute walk from Nishikoyama station (Tokyo Meguro Line).
> It's in a residential neighborhood and a bit hard to find so make sure you have a map, GOS or good directions from the shop.
> Shop is open every day except Sunday and holidays from 10:00am to 6:00pm.
> You don't need to call ahead, unless you want to check to see if TF himself will be in the shop.
> ...




Sweet thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 28, 2019)

I don’t think appointment at TF is strictly needed, but I was glad I checked ahead, as the shop opened late that day. Syutaro was responsive and helpful with email. (I know Gaku is another staff member who speaks some English.) He also asked which knives I was interested in, so he could make sure they had some available stock and had some ready to look at. It’s always good to compare a few different versions of TF knives—one of the big advantages of going in person. And if TF himself is there, he can write your name in kanji on a knife if you buy one. 
Google maps worked fine for finding it, but parbaked is correct that it is a very residential area. 
Tsubaya and Union Commerce are across the street from each other in Kappabashi and worth checking out.


----------



## Stnakamu (Aug 28, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> I don’t think appointment at TF is strictly needed, but I was glad I checked ahead, as the shop opened late that day. Syutaro was responsive and helpful with email. (I know Gaku is another staff member who speaks some English.) He also asked which knives I was interested in, so he could make sure they had some available stock and had some ready to look at. It’s always good to compare a few different versions of TF knives—one of the big advantages of going in person. And if TF himself is there, he can write your name in kanji on a knife if you buy one.
> Google maps worked fine for finding it, but parbaked is correct that it is a very residential area.
> Tsubaya and Union Commerce are across the street from each other in Kappabashi and worth checking out.



nice!


----------

